# How big would a c&c cage have to be for a flemish giant?



## michellexgix (Sep 30, 2010)

I was wondering how big would one have o be for a flemish giant rabbit or other large breeds like that?

Im not getting one, just currious.


----------



## elrohwen (Sep 30, 2010)

Personally, I think the flemmies should be given free roam of a room, rather than being kept in a cage or any size, because they are so big.


----------



## Suz (Sep 30, 2010)

Mine is outsidein a 6'X3" and has plenty of room. We also have a shelf in there that she loves to lay on as well. Because of their size, I would do a 6' length inside too, and give them a large room to run around in for exercise. And I would do another level on half of the C&Cat least.


----------



## michellexgix (Sep 30, 2010)

Ok  So say a c&c cage of a size of 3X6? thats slighlty bigger than a 3fot by 6foot. 
I already have a small dwarf rabbit who weighs just two pounds.
I wont be getting a flemish giant but just wondering how much room they would need.
I would love one but i havent got the space for one as i have cats and dogs and wouldnt be able to let him around the house for a long time during the day. 
I do have room for that size cage though but wouldnt have room to give them enough excercise ;(


----------



## Suz (Sep 30, 2010)

Maybe someone with a permanent indoor flemmie could help you out too. 

I would think if you have enough room for the cage, then you can just let it out for exercise when you are home to supervise. My catahoula dog is bunny friendly and doesn't care about Muppet, but I still make sure we are watching TV down there when Muppet's inside playing. She spends 75% of the time sleeping/laying down and not exercising anyhow!


----------



## jessicalovesjesse (Sep 30, 2010)

elrohwen wrote:


> Personally, I think the flemmies should be given free roam of a room, rather than being kept in a cage or any size, because they are so big.



Ditto.
I give my boy the option of a cage but never close him in it.
He's only three months and much larger than my cat.
And I would never cage my cat.


----------



## BJnMe (Sep 30, 2010)

Our Flemies each have a home built wooden 6'x2'x2' cage, they also have free run of our sun room(aprox 20'x14').


----------



## BJnMe (Sep 30, 2010)




----------

